# Praise for Revolution



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

We made the mistake of taking Panzer off flea prevention during the winter months and we got hit with a gaggle of fleas this spring.

Panzer went on Frontline in March. Our four cats went on Frontline in June. Mid-September we were seeing no reductiion in flea numbers in spite of trying everything we know to try.

Our vet let me exchange the Frontline for Revolution. 

WHAT A DIFFERENCE! First of all, Revolution has flea/tick prevention/treatment and heartworm prevention in one spot-on. Within a week, we were combing dead fleas out of the cats (a beautiful sight!) and when combing Panzer, I find one or two fleas instead of 20.

Not ready to say we are flea-free, but a huge dent has been made in the population!!! Finally!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What are the ingredients of Revolution? Does the box say? I can't find it on the website


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Chemical composition of selamectin is 25-cyclohexyl-04'-0-de; 5-demethoxy-25-de; 22-23 dihydro-5-hydroxyimioavermectin a1a.

Contains isopropyl alcohol & preservative butylated hydroxytoluene (BHT).

It's for control & prevention of flea infestation; prevention of heartworm disease; treatment & control of ear mites; treatment & control of sarcoptic mange; and control of the American Dog Tick.

The vet says they highly recommend it for cats too.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

What is happening is populations growing resistant to new medicines. It is only a matter of time before Revoluiton resistant strains will grow......I try to change around preventives every 6 months or so......


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

we have alwys been on frontline and when we went to MI to visit family we got infested by fleas. Talking to a few area vets they said they were having tons of customers complaining frontline wasnt working anymore we switched to advantix2 and had no more problems at all.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Michigan super-fleas must no longer be responsive to Frontline. I thought we just grew big, powerful mosquitoes. Didn't know it was fleas too! 

Good to know Jocoyn - never thought about rotating brands.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

So Revolution works really well? I had considered switching, since (even though the product itself can be expensive) it is cheaper to have both flea/tick and heartworm preventative rolled into one easy dose, but even with my vet recommending it, I was skeptical. 

Is it still a monthly dose? Is it oral?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It really worked very well for us. My female developed an allergy to fleas and even though we only found one on her.......so between capstar for quick kill and revolution it has done well. It is a spot on.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Are fleas and ticks more of a country-living phenomenon? I live in the city but do walk the dogs in a big field everyday. Neither are on a flea/tick preventative. Bunny had a flea once and she's 5 years old and Jazz never and he's 2 years old. That's why I'm wondering if it has to do with where I live.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

I believe the Revolution is about $17/month. My vet had a deal if I bought 12 months, I got 20% off. It's a monthly spot-on.

The vet's other recommendation for the dog is Sentinel - also a flea/tick/heartworm combo, but in pill form.


----------

